# URL shortener script suggestions?



## MannDude (Sep 19, 2014)

What is everyone here using for their self-hosted URL shortening needs? I just picked up vpsB.in, which I intend to use to shorten URLs for future Twitter postings as I work towards utilizing that more. Just looking for something simple and lightweight, will be going on a small vacant VPS of mine that has been idle for months.


----------



## Nikki (Sep 19, 2014)

Just run a mysql database with a php script that outputs header('Location: ' . $shortener->long_url), I can toss one together if you wish


----------



## clarity (Sep 19, 2014)

Yourls.org is picking up steam. It can be public or private.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 19, 2014)

> self-hosted URL shortening needs?


WTF is self-hosted?  I use Bit.ly's "Branded Short Domain" feature (aka custom domain).


----------



## MannDude (Sep 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> WTF is self-hosted?  I use Bit.ly's "Branded Short Domain" feature (aka custom domain).


Well, that just saved me a lot of time.

http://vpsB.in/1u6aFKy


----------

